# embroidery placement on t-shirt! need help



## tipiss (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello,

I'm designing t-shirts right now with 1 colour screenprinted on the front and a simple square shape on the sleeve... here is my question, I want to have the square embroided at the bottom of the sleve to act like a tag, is it possible? Do I have to leave a minimus space between the emboidery and the bottom of the sleeve? And do the same specs apply to it if I have it embroided at the bottom of the tshirt?

I see alot of baseball caps that are embroided everywhere including the edge, would be nice if I could do it with a tshirt.

thanks,
G


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

I've never tried to push the envelope with the edge of a seam, but I would suggest practicing on an old shirt of the same material. 



tipiss said:


> I see alot of baseball caps that are embroided everywhere including the edge, would be nice if I could do it with a tshirt.


Many of these caps are embroidered before the cap is put together.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

No extra space needed, *but*: if you want it to act like a tag, you can do one of two things. One is to have a patch made and sew it on and let it hang over . The second is to have your digitizer and embroiderer make it like a patch, but embroider the top half on the sleeve and let the bottom half hang over the edge and continue the embroidery as a patch with a satin edge.. Neither is hard to do. If you just want to embroider to the edge of the sleeve, that's easy too, just remember that you will have a backing that will show some unless it is iron on.

As for caps, if you are talking about embroidery around the bottom of the hat, that is no different than regular. These machines will sew on almost anything.


----------



## tipiss (Jun 4, 2007)

I think I will wait for next years event to do this, this year I'll just change de tag to something else! like usual it's a rush job, so better keep it simple and well done!

thx


----------



## KERRMINATOR (Jul 21, 2009)

I've never done it, but it seems like it would be relatively simple. If I WERE to try it, and I wanted it as close to the edge as possible, I would use a sticky backing and hoop the sleeve so that the edge is running halfway through the hoop. The sticky backing helps it stay in place and not move while it's being embroidered. You can also use the bottom edge of the shirt sleeve to hoop it straight. As for getting it as close as possible to the edge, I'd leave at the very least 1/8", but 1/4" or 1/2" would be better. To get it the same on all the shirts, determine the total height of the design, divide it in half and add how much space you want it from the bottom (1/8", 1/4" or 1/2") and mark the spot with a pencil (it will be covered by the embroidery anyways if it's a solid square). You can trace it to make sure it's where you want it. I'd definitely try it out on an old t-shirt first though. Hope that helps! :-D


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

You could also use the fast frames and the sticky backing. With the fast frames it is easy to line up the shirt to the same spot all the time.


----------

